
Julian Assange quoting blockchain hash does not prove he's alive - walterbell
https://www.constellationr.com/blog-news/julian-assange-quoting-blockchain-hash-does-not-prove-hes-alive
======
sp332
It would be relatively easy to force someone to print a certain headline or
lotto numbers. The point is that no one controls the blockchain so no one can
force a particular hash to appear. That's the advantage it has over "simpler
systems".

